# Cannot uninstall AVG Free 8.0



## PA24-7 (Apr 6, 2009)

I am using a Dell Dimension PC, and running Vista Home Basic. Trying to install new A-V software and need to uninstall old stuff first. Have removed Norton A-V and have run the uninstall programme on AVG 8.0, but it still appears in the list. When I try to run the programme for the new software the machine "blue screens" and crashes. Can anyone help?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try the AVG Remover.

For Norton, use the Norton Removal Tool.


----------



## PA24-7 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for that. Have run the remove tool and removed most of what was there, but there are still 5 files remaining: avgcorex.dll; avgcrlpx.dll; avglogx.dll; avgrsx and avgse.dll. Any further ideas as to how to get rid of these?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Can't you manually delete them? If you get some sort of access denied, try the free Unlocker.


----------



## PA24-7 (Apr 6, 2009)

Still no good. Seemed to work, and manually deleted them all, but the new software is still saying it is detecting AVG on the system, and when it gets as far as installing the drivers, it blue screens and crashes. Shall I give up?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please download and install HijackThis.​
Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile*.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*Do not fix anything*.​
We'll try to find out if we can see traces of AVG and where they are.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Forgot to mention that you could also try to run the free Revo Uninstaller to see if it comes up with more to delete.


----------



## PA24-7 (Apr 6, 2009)

Log File as follows
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 20:09:06, on 06/04/2009
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16809)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Windows\sttray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Windows\PixArt\Pac207\Monitor.exe
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\M3SRCHMN.EXE
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Unlocker\UnlockerAssistant.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ieuser.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbarUser.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltuser.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10a.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer provided by Dell
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\1.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\1.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: mwsBar BHO - {07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SearchHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.0.926.3450\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_219B3E1547538286.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\BAE\BAE.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: My Web Search - {07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvSvc] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll,nvsvcStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] sttray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Corel Photo Downloader] C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Snapfire Plus\PhotoDownloader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDVDDXSrv] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ECenter] c:\dell\E-Center\EULALauncher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Monitor] C:\Windows\PixArt\PAC207\Monitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Plugin] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\M3PLUGIN.DLL,UPF
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [My Web Search Bar Search Scope Monitor] "C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\m3SrchMn.exe" /m=0
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\mwsoemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UnlockerAssistant] "C:\Program Files\Unlocker\UnlockerAssistant.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\mwsoemon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ref blue] "C:\ProgramData\joy hope hope.dxnfgbe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Support audio cool poll] "C:\ProgramData\Start face clock.19q5xtk"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbaredits/menusearch.jhtml?p=ZCxdm860YYGB
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.exe.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei-3/CursorManiaFWBInitialSetup1.0.1.0.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll (file missing)
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL,avgrsstx.dll C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 E-mail Scanner (avg8emc) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.7.806.10245 (GoogleDesktopManager-061008-081103) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: lxcz_device - - C:\Windows\system32\lxczcoms.exe
O23 - Service: My Web Search Service (MyWebSearchService) - MyWebSearch.com - C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\mwssvc.exe
O23 - Service: SigmaTel Audio Service (STacSV) - SigmaTel, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SigmaTel\C-Major Audio\WDM\STacSV.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe
--
End of file - 11837 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok! We do see AVG remains. You also have a few other issues like MyWebSearch, containing a lot of adware. It also can slow up a computer. I would get rid of it. 

So, you'll have a few entries to fix but for this I'll have to contact a Trusted Advisor (Green Shield). They're the only ones, with the Gold Shields, permitted to work with HJT logs.

We should get rid of AVG easily.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

PA24-7:

Take your time and follow these instructions in the order given.

Let's take care of the My Web Search problem first, then we'll deal with the other problems.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Go into *Programs And Features* in the Control Panel and look for entries with the names:

*My Web Search

My Web Search Email Plugin

My Way Speedbar

Search Assistant - My Way

Fun Web Products*

Uninstall all entries with those names that you find.

Go into the *C:\Program Files* folder and look for any folders with the same names.

Delete all folders with those names that you find.

Restart your computer.

Run a scan with HijackThis.

Place a checkmark in these log entries(if still present):

*R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\1.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL

O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\1.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL

O2 - BHO: mwsBar BHO - {07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSBAR.DLL

O3 - Toolbar: My Web Search - {07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSBAR.DLL

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Plugin] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\M3PLUGIN.DLL,UPF

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [My Web Search Bar Search Scope Monitor] "C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\m3SrchMn.exe" /m=0

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\mwsoemon.exe

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\mwsoemon.exe

O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbar...p=ZCxdm860YYGB

O23 - Service: My Web Search Service (MyWebSearchService) - MyWebSearch.com - C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\mwssvc.exe*

then click "Fix Checked".

Run a second scan with HijackThis, then post that log here.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PA24-7 (Apr 6, 2009)

Have deleted the entries you suggested, and have run a scan. None of the entries appeared in the logfile so I have not "fixed" anything. Log now as follows:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:02:57, on 07/04/2009
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16809)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Windows\sttray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Windows\PixArt\Pac207\Monitor.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Unlocker\UnlockerAssistant.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer provided by Dell
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SearchHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.0.926.3450\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_219B3E1547538286.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\BAE\BAE.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvSvc] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll,nvsvcStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] sttray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Corel Photo Downloader] C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Snapfire Plus\PhotoDownloader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDVDDXSrv] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ECenter] c:\dell\E-Center\EULALauncher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Monitor] C:\Windows\PixArt\PAC207\Monitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UnlockerAssistant] "C:\Program Files\Unlocker\UnlockerAssistant.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ref blue] "C:\ProgramData\joy hope hope.dxnfgbe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Support audio cool poll] "C:\ProgramData\Start face clock.19q5xtk"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.exe.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei-3/CursorManiaFWBInitialSetup1.0.1.0.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll (file missing)
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL,avgrsstx.dll C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 E-mail Scanner (avg8emc) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.7.806.10245 (GoogleDesktopManager-061008-081103) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: lxcz_device - - C:\Windows\system32\lxczcoms.exe
O23 - Service: SigmaTel Audio Service (STacSV) - SigmaTel, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SigmaTel\C-Major Audio\WDM\STacSV.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe
--
End of file - 10292 bytes


----------



## casper0191 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well first go the start menu then all programs then look for the AVG folder then click it click uninstall. Then if it's till didn't removed then go to the control panel> ad or remove program then see if still there. If not then go to the C:/ partition or to the partition where you have installed the OS . Then go to the all programs folder . Then delete the AVG folder directly. See if that helps


----------



## techservices24 (Mar 9, 2009)

You can use the "Revo-uninstaller" program to uninstall the AVG 8.0.


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

Antiviruses like AVG have the tendency to retain few of the registry entries and dlls even after their uninstallation , this causes the prevention of the installation of other security products


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

AVG will be removed with the help of HijackThis (fix) and flavallee...


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

PA24-7:

Do the following(if you haven't used Revo Uninstaller 1.80 to get rid of AVG and can't get rid of it that way, and if you can't uninstall it in the Add Or Remove Programs list):

1. Go into *C:\Program Files*, then right-click on and delete the entire *AVG* folder.

2. Click Start - Run, type in REGEDIT and then click OK. This will open the registry editor.

Click the + in:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER
Software

and the + in:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
Software

Look for a *Grisoft* and/or *AVG* folder in the "Software" sub-menu of each.

Right-click directly on that Grisoft and/or AVG folder and then click Delete - Yes.

3. Click the + in:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
Software
Microsoft
Windows
CurrentVersion
Uninstall

Look for an *AVG* folder in the "Uninstall" sub-menu.

Right-click directly on that AVG folder and then click Delete - Yes.

4. Close the registry editor and then restart.

5. Do a new scan with HijackThis and then post that new log here.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## casper0191 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well have you gone to the Task manager? You know that will help to see if your windows is still running some Items of the AVG on your comnputer. Just go to the Task manger then go to the Tabs bellow that says "process"


----------



## PA24-7 (Apr 6, 2009)

HAVE DONE ALL THAT YOU SUGGESTED AND HAVE RUN A NEW SCAN, LOG AS FOLLOWS. HOWEVER, I GET AN ERROR MESSAGE WHEN I TRY TO RUN HIJACK THIS - I AM BEING DENIED ACCESS TO THE HOSTS FILE. IT SAYS IF RUNNING VISTA TO RIGHTCLICK AND RUN AS ADMINISTRATOR, BUT THIS DOESN'T SEEM TO WORK!

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:02:57, on 07/04/2009
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16809)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Windows\sttray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Windows\PixArt\Pac207\Monitor.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Unlocker\UnlockerAssistant.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer provided by Dell
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SearchHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.0.926.3450\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_219B3E1547538286.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\BAE\BAE.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvSvc] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll,nvsvcStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] sttray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Corel Photo Downloader] C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Snapfire Plus\PhotoDownloader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDVDDXSrv] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ECenter] c:\dell\E-Center\EULALauncher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Monitor] C:\Windows\PixArt\PAC207\Monitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UnlockerAssistant] "C:\Program Files\Unlocker\UnlockerAssistant.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ref blue] "C:\ProgramData\joy hope hope.dxnfgbe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Support audio cool poll] "C:\ProgramData\Start face clock.19q5xtk"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.exe.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei-3/CursorManiaFWBInitialSetup1.0.1.0.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll (file missing)
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL,avgrsstx.dll C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 E-mail Scanner (avg8emc) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.7.806.10245 (GoogleDesktopManager-061008-081103) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: lxcz_device - - C:\Windows\system32\lxczcoms.exe
O23 - Service: SigmaTel Audio Service (STacSV) - SigmaTel, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SigmaTel\C-Major Audio\WDM\STacSV.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe
--
End of file - 10292 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*HAVE DONE ALL THAT YOU SUGGESTED AND HAVE RUN A NEW SCAN, LOG AS FOLLOWS. HOWEVER, I GET AN ERROR MESSAGE WHEN I TRY TO RUN HIJACK THIS - I AM BEING DENIED ACCESS TO THE HOSTS FILE. IT SAYS IF RUNNING VISTA TO RIGHTCLICK AND RUN AS ADMINISTRATOR, BUT THIS DOESN'T SEEM TO WORK!*

PA24-7:

Who was your last comment directed to?

Have you gotten rid of AVG(per post #13 or post #16)?

I need to know before giving you further instructions with your log.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## casper0191 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well have you also try the revo uninstaller?


----------



## PA24-7 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sorry - not used to this yet! I was responding to Flavallee's last response to me. I have still not managed to uninstall AVG. When I scan with Hijack This I can still see entries in the registry. Can anyone tell me how to get rid of these once and for all? Thanks!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

PA24-7:

I'm not concerned about getting rid of AVG entries in the HijackThis log at this point until you uninstall and get rid of AVG.

Either use *Revo Uninstaller 1.80* or follow my manual instructions.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PA24-7 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have run Revo Uninstaller and followed the manual instructions, but thought that because there were still entries in the log, the removal had been unsuccessful. I guess that means that I probably have removed it - as there are no folders now showing it as being there. So what happens next?! Many thanks.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Run a scan with HijackThis, select:

*O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll (file missing)

O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL (file missing

O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL (file missing)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe

O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll (file missing)

O23 - Service: AVG Free8 E-mail Scanner (avg8emc) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe (file missing)

O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe (file missing)*

then click "Fix Checked".

Close HijackThis and then restart.

Follow the steps in post #16 to make sure the AVG folder is gone and the registry entries are gone.

Restart again and then post a new HijackThis log here.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PA24-7 (Apr 6, 2009)

flavallee said:


> Run a scan with HijackThis, select:
> 
> *O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll (file missing)
> 
> ...


Have done all that you suggest here and in #16 again and herewit the log from the scan;

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 15:29:47, on 15/04/2009
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16809)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Windows\sttray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Windows\PixArt\Pac207\Monitor.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Unlocker\UnlockerAssistant.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ieuser.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbarUser.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltuser.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10a.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer provided by Dell
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SearchHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.0.926.3450\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_219B3E1547538286.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\BAE\BAE.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvSvc] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll,nvsvcStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] sttray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Corel Photo Downloader] C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Snapfire Plus\PhotoDownloader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDVDDXSrv] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ECenter] c:\dell\E-Center\EULALauncher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Monitor] C:\Windows\PixArt\PAC207\Monitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UnlockerAssistant] "C:\Program Files\Unlocker\UnlockerAssistant.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ref blue] "C:\ProgramData\joy hope hope.dxnfgbe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Support audio cool poll] "C:\ProgramData\Start face clock.19q5xtk"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.exe.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei-3/CursorManiaFWBInitialSetup1.0.1.0.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll (file missing)
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL,avgrsstx.dll C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 E-mail Scanner (avg8emc) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.7.806.10245 (GoogleDesktopManager-061008-081103) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: lxcz_device - - C:\Windows\system32\lxczcoms.exe
O23 - Service: SigmaTel Audio Service (STacSV) - SigmaTel, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SigmaTel\C-Major Audio\WDM\STacSV.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe
--
End of file - 10504 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You didn't remove those 7 AVG entries. They're still in your log.

Run a HijackThis scan and wait for it to finish, put a checkmark in those 7 entries, then click "Fix Checked". It's very simple to do.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PA24-7 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi there. I've run Hijack This several times, but no matter how many times I run it, the log still shows two entries, as below - 023 ones. Any more ideas, please? I did try to reinstall the new AV software again last night to see if it might now accept it, but the system still says it detects AVG and crashes when it comes to installing the drivers for the new software.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 08:56:05, on 16/04/2009
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16809)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Windows\sttray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Windows\PixArt\Pac207\Monitor.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Unlocker\UnlockerAssistant.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Windows\System32\mobsync.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer provided by Dell
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SearchHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.0.926.3450\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_219B3E1547538286.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\BAE\BAE.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvSvc] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll,nvsvcStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] sttray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Corel Photo Downloader] C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Snapfire Plus\PhotoDownloader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDVDDXSrv] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ECenter] c:\dell\E-Center\EULALauncher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Monitor] C:\Windows\PixArt\PAC207\Monitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UnlockerAssistant] "C:\Program Files\Unlocker\UnlockerAssistant.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ref blue] "C:\ProgramData\joy hope hope.dxnfgbe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Support audio cool poll] "C:\ProgramData\Start face clock.19q5xtk"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.exe.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei-3/CursorManiaFWBInitialSetup1.0.1.0.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL,avgrsstx.dll C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 E-mail Scanner (avg8emc) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.7.806.10245 (GoogleDesktopManager-061008-081103) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: lxcz_device - - C:\Windows\system32\lxczcoms.exe
O23 - Service: SigmaTel Audio Service (STacSV) - SigmaTel, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SigmaTel\C-Major Audio\WDM\STacSV.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe
--
End of file - 9699 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

There is no leftover *AVG* or *Grisoft* folder inside the *C:\Program Files* folder, correct?

----------------------------------------------------------------

Go here to download and run the AVG remover. There is a 32-bit and a 64-bit version, depending on whether you have Vista 32-bit or Vista 64-bit.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PA24-7 (Apr 6, 2009)

Nothing in the C:\Program files. Have run AVG remover again.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I just re-read your thread from the beginning. I'd forgotten that you'd already run the AVG remover. Anyway, it didn't hurt to run it again.

Run a HijackThis scan, place a checkmark in these entries:

*O23 - Service: AVG Free8 E-mail Scanner (avg8emc) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe (file missing)

O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe (file missing)*

then click "Fix Checked".

Run a second scan, then see if they're gone this time.

-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PA24-7 (Apr 6, 2009)

Done all this and they're STILL there!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Oh well. We tried. 

---------------------------------------------------------------

The only other option that I can think of(which is what I would do) is to go into the registry editor and do an "Edit - Find" on *AVG* and then delete every AVG registry key that appears. It's a dangerous thing to do though if you don't know what you're doing and you delete the wrong registry keys.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## casper0191 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well try to use Registry cleaner . Then see what happens.


----------



## PA24-7 (Apr 6, 2009)

flavallee said:


> Oh well. We tried.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your help on this. I don't think I'm comfortable with trying to delete AVG registry keys. Do you think it might solve the problem if I were to reload the software and then do an uninstall? Might that work do you think? If not, I fear I am going to have to have someone look at the machine for me!


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

PA24-7 said:


> I am using a Dell Dimension PC, and running Vista Home Basic. Trying to install new A-V software and need to uninstall old stuff first. Have removed Norton A-V and have run the uninstall programme on AVG 8.0, but it still appears in the list. When I try to run the programme for the new software the machine "blue screens" and crashes. Can anyone help?


What antivirus are you trying to install please ?


----------



## PA24-7 (Apr 6, 2009)

I am trying to install ESET Smart Security - some AV software recommended by the company I work for.


----------



## casper0191 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well that's really useful AV. But still try to research more than that. Try checking some other certified sites like here bellow at my signature. Those site is going to help you on deciding on what you can use.


----------



## PA24-7 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion, but I have already paid for ESET, so am desperate to be able to install it! Still can't get around this AVG problem, though, so don't quite know what to do now.


----------



## lich22 (Apr 18, 2009)

*why dont u try removing it with ccleaner* http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/ by pressing uninstall from there
or delete all the avg folder files from local disk in programs folder then try uninstalling avg

*or u can download this tool*
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Security/Secure-cleaning/Windows-Installer-CleanUp-Utility.shtml

*open windows install clean up and look for avg then press remove*


----------



## oldwesterncowboy (Apr 22, 2009)

flavallee said:


> PA24-7:
> 
> Do the following(if you haven't used Revo Uninstaller 1.80 to get rid of AVG and can't get rid of it that way, and if you can't uninstall it in the Add Or Remove Programs list):
> 
> ...




howdy
new here - first post

have been searching the internet for 2days for a solution to my problem.

couldnt install anything

thanks to this forum and this post. my problem was fixed.
however I did have to repeat it twice
and empty the trash before restart

thanks


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

PA24-7 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but I have already paid for ESET, so am desperate to be able to install it! Still can't get around this AVG problem, though, so don't quite know what to do now.


I would use revo uninstaller as Flavalee said
use the modearate settings and wipe it from your hard drive 
Dont forget to restart


----------



## casper0191 (Apr 2, 2009)

Pa24-7,

Can I ask something related to the problem again? Is the AVG asking you something about the key or something? Did this problem occur after fixing the computer's Operating System? 

Because it just happened to me and I'm had a hard time uninstalling it. I keep on reviewing on a way to uninstall it and I Found a Very easy way. 
We really over looked an easy solution so hear is the way on how to solve this. If you already tried this then tell me right away.

1. Download an AVG 7.0 or 7.5 from the internet.
2. Go to the Programs and files folder in your System's Hard disk partition. Then find the AVG folder then access the folder then acess the folder named AVG8.0. Then delete every Items on the AVG 8.0 Folder one by one. If you can't delete a one .dll because it write protected it'll be fine just keep on deleting till that one .dll is left.
3. Run the installation of the 7.5 AVG. While the installation it'll discover that the original is damaged or corrupted so keep on clicking the next tab until it'll ask you a three options on what action you wanted to do.
1 is reinstall product (i'm not quite sure because i missed read that one)
2. repair the AVG 
3. Uninstall AVG. 
So check the uninstall option alright then it will run the uninstall protocol. After it restart.
4. Now about the .DLL that is left at the folder here is what are you going to do. Rename the think like Bad.EXE then delete it.

5. Run a registry clean with A registry cleaner then there you go. An AVG 8.0 Free removed from the system complete.


----------



## abloke (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank-you guys, & TSG i have learn't something from this thread, by default, as I also used avg free & avg8 purchased in the past.


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

The use of registry cleaners is strongly discouraged on this site. Unless of course, you want to test your disk imaging software.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Have you tried reinstalling AVG 
Sounds like its corrupted
once it is installed again then use Revo uninstaller on moderate setting and wipe it away please


----------



## abloke (Jun 21, 2008)

Apologies, just butted into somebody else thread!
Purely by chance, as i have missioned with removal of old
AV's, this must be the best site i have stumbled on!!


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

abloke said:


> Apologies, just butted into somebody else thread!
> Purely by chance, as i have missioned with removal of old
> AV's, *this must be the best site* i have stumbled on!!


Yes it is


----------



## bonsteriam (Apr 25, 2009)

I am having the same problem. Cannot uninstall AVG without a license number. Cannot secure a license number. I never purchased anything from them. When try to uninstall AVG 8.0 receive this error message: 


Installation:
Error: Action failed for file avi7.avg: creating backup....
Error 0x80070020 %DESTINATION% = "C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Avg\avi7.avg.install_backup", %SOURCE% = "C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Avg\avi7.avg"
Error 0x80004004

HELP!! Been working on this for 3 days and nothing works!


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Would you please start your own thread


----------



## abloke (Jun 21, 2008)

my humblest apologies!!
Will sift thru the sands of time
with more adherance!


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

abloke said:


> my humblest apologies!!
> Will sift thru the sands of time
> with more adherance!


Its okay please dont worry
just saves this thread getting hijacked


----------



## abloke (Jun 21, 2008)

Last one from me on THIS thread, have picked up useful info whilst
reading other threads, ( not my own), thought it was custom to thank
somebody who has assisted you?
Not sure who in his/her right mind would want to hijack a thread,
but,
then I'll just add that to something else I've picked up on TSG!


----------



## digirandi (Apr 26, 2009)

i think this is mainly due to a corruption in one of the system file, install again then uninstall, then its okay


----------



## casper0191 (Apr 2, 2009)

bonsteriam said:


> I am having the same problem. Cannot uninstall AVG without a license number. Cannot secure a license number. I never purchased anything from them. When try to uninstall AVG 8.0 receive this error message:
> 
> Installation:
> Error: Action failed for file avi7.avg: creating backup....
> ...


read my POST on the Third thread on this forum


----------

